# Can anyone help please? I can't figure out which way to hook everything up



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

You could just run the red/white/yellow (left, right, video) from most components to the Denon and then the Denon's red/white/yellow output to the tv's av input.

That Denon is pretty aged; did you get it on Woot?

You aren't going to get any real surround sound with that Denon; I love them and have a Denon myself; but the AVR-2000 is basically an av (red/white/yellow) hub. I don't remember if it even supports video switching; so my whole post may be wrong.

You may look into an AVR-1912. The most recent version even has HDMI control protocol.


----------



## Bamalove (Jun 13, 2012)

I appreciate you replying and the advice. I have a JVC RX-558V as well that I've been using before I was offered this one. The JVC receiver would never play the back speakers I could never get it to do surround sound but I very well could have hooked it up wrong. Does it have to be digital to be able to get to the rear speakers and center?


----------



## cjosey0327 (Aug 11, 2012)

To be honest man, you should update your receiver, your not going to get very good video quality off of the "yellow" wire.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

How old is this receiver?

Are those all the jacks there are, or are there some others not pictured and blue or green in color?

You will want to run all of the video cables directly to the TV. The red and white audio cables can still be connected to this receiver.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Your receiver is not capable of passing any HD video signals.

The highest video it has is standard def S-video.

You can plug your cable box into tv using HDMI or component green/blue/red video. Plus red/white audio or a digital audio depending on tv's inputs. Some HDMI pass audio so try that first. Might be only cable you need.

Hook up DVD player to tv using component green/blue/red video. Plus red/white audio or a digital audio.

XBox with HDMI cable to tv.

CD player to receiver on red/white CD in jacks.

i-Pod to receiver on VCR2 in red/white jacks if you have the right cable.

Now, for sound, take an output from tv (TV out?) red/white. Run to VCR1 in or DAT/tape in red/white. To get surround sound out of receiver, you will be counting on quality of Dolby Pro logic and/or DSP processors to process this stereo input into surround sound. Speaker wires must be correctly wired to receiver.

Don't see a sub woofer input in your pics but even this vintage receiver should have.

Internet Chart:
*Jack*
*Cable*
*Name*
*Typical use*
*Level of
video quality*
*RF*

aka radio frequency; antenna; cable; screw type; F-pin
Antennae, VCRs, cable and satellite boxes
Lowest, Highest (digital) for HDTV tuners


*Composite video*

aka yellow video; video; A/V (when combined with audio jacks)
Cable and satellite boxes, VCRs, DVD players, game consoles
Low


*S-Video*

aka DIN 4
Cable and satellite boxes, S-VHS VCRs, DVD players, game consoles
Medium

*Component-video*

aka component; Y, Pb, Pr; Y, Cb, Cr; broadband component; 1080i; 720p; HDTV
HD cable and satellite boxes, DVD players, HDTV tuners, Blu-ray and HD DVD players, game consoles, other HD sources red/green/blue with red/white
High

*RGB*

Connections can also be made through RCA or BNC-type connectors, and adapters are available between all of them

aka PC, computer, VGA; 15-pin D-sub; RGB-HV
Computers, video processors
High

*FireWire*

aka IEEE 1394; iLink
some HDTV tuners, D-VHS VCRs
Highest (digital)
[
*DVI-D with HDCP*

aka DVI-D; Digital Visual Interface; High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection
Computers; older HD cable and satellite boxes, HDTV tuners and DVD players
Highest (digital)

*HDMI*

aka High-Definition Multimedia Interface
HD cable and satellite boxes, DVD players, HDTV tuners, Blu-ray and HD DVD players, game consoles, computers, other HD sources
Highest (digital)

icons didn't copy.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, that is a dinosaur. Suggest using only for 2 channel stereo, and getting something like the Denon AVR 1612 if you want a bottom end HDMI capable AVRS. Otherwise, the one you have is not worth the effort.


----------



## arja4444 (Aug 16, 2012)

*home theatre using HDMI cables*

I cannot get Blu-Ray player to play thru new reciver to tv. I have the following: sat.box to receiver--blu-ray to receiver--receiver to tv. all HDMI connections. tv plays fine. blu-ray not at all. Can anyone help please?​


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The obvious: 
HDMI blu-ray to receiver input
HDMI from receiver to tv input

You will have to select (at receiver) what is sent to tv, if on 1 HDMI cable to tv. Now, it seems cable box is 'sending' to tv.

If tv has multiple HDMI in jacks: ie. receiver out cable box to tv HDMI1
Cable box must be selected at receiver; HDMI1 must be selected on tv.
If blu-ray player selected at receiver; likely HDMI2 or similar must be selected on tv.


----------



## arja4444 (Aug 16, 2012)

:thumbsup: MY THANKS TO DIYORPAY. ALL OK NOW.


----------

